# ASROCK X370/B350 ryzen 5000 series mod



## Final_Fighter (Mar 29, 2021)

WARNING DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. THERE IS NO GUARANTEE THIS WILL WORK FOR YOU.


PLEASE CHECK UPDATE BELOW FOR COMPATIBILITY!!!!


I decided i would post this up along with what ive tested. I finally managed to get ahold of a ryzen 5 5600x and decided to use my previous bios cross flashing experience. BTW HERE is a thread i created way back on cross flashing the motherboard im using now, the method works here if you are not updated past a certain point. So what i did this time was flash a bios from an asrock B450M PRO4-F onto my AB350M PRO4. when cross flashing the bios you need to make sure that your bios is not updated past 5.50 for the AB350M PRO4. The X370 and other boards being cross flashed have a similar approach. just be sure and check what the latests bios is before this warning shows up and make sure you dont flash past it. Thats because Asrock removed the ability to cross flash with the AMI bios flash utility past a certain point.





you are not out of luck if you updated past this point but it gets more involved. what you will need in order to flash the B450 bioses onto your board is get ahold of a ch341a programmer and some breadboard jumper wires like these.




With all of that you then need to hook up the programmer using the pinout provided below to your motherboards bios header, also set the software up as shown below. be sure to earase the chip contents then flash the new image. Be sure and have the power off and remove your cpu or it wont flash.










So ive tested the bios cross flash on more than just my AB350M PRO4.
ive tried this on:

x370 taichi=use b450 pro4 bios for cross flash
x370 killer sli/ac=use b450 pro4 bios for cross flash
a320m pro4=use b450m pro4-f bios for cross flash.

DO not Flash the STEEL motherboard bioses, it will brick your boards listed above. you will have to flash back with a programmer.

You do loose some functionality when using a b450 bios on your taichi. load line calibration was never added to those bioses but everything else works fine. the software i used is provided below, be sure and take afuwin part 1 and 2 and move the contents to a single folder.


Here are so images of my current setup right now. one thing to keep in mind is the L3 cache bug is present with bios 2.40. i have not tested the latest bios for it just yet. everything else works great tho and as it should.








UPDATES:

1st update:
AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0 does not work in my testing. do not update your bios to this one if you are on a320/b350/x370. ill report back later after the next release or if i find
the problem with the current AGESA.


----------



## Aht0s (Mar 29, 2021)

Pretty cool write up! I didn't even realize it was a possibility!


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

Aht0s said:


> Pretty cool write up! I didn't even realize it was a possibility!


i was pretty sure it would work sense i had previous knowledge about crossflashing. im working on overclocking right now. im only using my rams xmp right now.


----------



## shieldc (Mar 30, 2021)

I have an asrock ab350m pro4 motherboard (bios 5.50) and was reading your old thread about crossflashing with afuwin. I was wondering is there any difference between the b450m pro4 and b450m pro4-f bios in terms of compatibility?

I am considering upgrading to Ryzen 5000 in the future and want to continue using my motherboard if possible.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

shieldc said:


> I have an asrock ab350m pro4 motherboard (bios 5.50) and was reading your old thread about crossflashing with afuwin. I was wondering is there any difference between the b450m pro4 and b450m pro4-f bios in terms of compatibility?
> 
> I am considering upgrading to Ryzen 5000 in the future and want to continue using my motherboard if possible.


yes there is. the b450m pro4 uses a different fan controller than the a320m pro4 and ab350m pro4. your fans will run at 100% the entire time. just use the b450m pro4-f bios.


----------



## Intel Core i5-1035G1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow that's extraordinary!


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 30, 2021)

Crossflashing experiments are cool and all, but there is one thing you should NOT do under any circumstances, and that's use this piece of garbage CH341A within a 10-mile radius of any 1.8V SPI flash.
And here's a couple of reasons why:
1) There are many equally shitty variations of this programmer. All have 3.3V VCC_SPI, but some also have 5V logic levels. Combine that with 1.8V flash and at best you get a corrupt firmware, and at worst - you'll need a new chip
2) It's so cheap that it even has absolutely nothing on data lines. Not even a ghetto solution of current-limiting resistors, which is still unreliable but at least it'll keep the SPI flash alive.
3) hooking up this abomination to SPI header may also cause issues, since flash isn't the only thing on 1.8VSB rail. Some boards may have N-ch FETs along the way that'll prevent further damage, but most lower-end boards don't. Basically you are risking killing PWM controller or even a CPU along with SPI flash.

At bare minimum you should use a proper 1.8V adapter board like this:

It has a 1.8V linear regulator along with proper 16ch level shifter.
At best - get a better programmer that actually does support 1.8V chips. 
I know, $50 for TL866II is a bit high for a hobby project, but it's still cheaper than replacing a motherboard or CPU.

Just a couple of days ago I've got an x370 Pro4 from a friend of mine. Died after unsuccessful flash by some idiots at the service center, all thanks to "my favorite" CH341a. Trying to bring it back to life, but there's still a long way to go.


----------



## xlollomanx (Jul 5, 2021)

Sorry for re-open this discussion, but I've crossflashed my b350m pro4 with b450m pro4-F bios. Actually I've seen another board called B450M Pro4 R2.0. So @
Final_Fighter​have u ever tried to crossflash bios from this board? I'm asking this because that board comes with a more updated bios and since I don't have a programmer I'm afraid to test it.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jul 5, 2021)

I have tried but the latest bios won't work. I need to update the first post but in a nutshell, every bios past initail ryzen 5000 series support causes the b350 and x370 to fail boot. Use the bios version Ive showed to work in my first post.


----------



## xlollomanx (Jul 5, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> I have tried but the latest bios won't work. I need to update the first post but in a nutshell, every bios past initail ryzen 5000 series support causes the b350 and x370 to fail boot. Use the bios version Ive showed to work in my first post.


Actually I've used flashrom to flash my bios. Everything go smooth. I've jumped from 6.30(AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B) of my b350m pro4 to bios 2.80(AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.2) of b450m pro4-f. Latest pro 4-f bios support ryzen 5000.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jul 5, 2021)

Interesting. Do you have a 5000 series proc in it?


----------



## xlollomanx (Jul 5, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> Interesting. Do you have a 5000 series proc in it?


Nope. I'm currently using ryzen 2600 in it. I've updated my Bios since some things not works properly in original bios, now they seems fixed. I can send you a screenshot this evening if u want.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jul 5, 2021)

I could get the boards to boot with a 1700 and 2600 I had after the update but it would not boot using any of my 5000 series. Let me know if you have any better luck. I did not try any 3000 series with the latest bios so I don't have any ideas how that one would do.


----------



## xlollomanx (Jul 5, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> I could get the boards to boot with a 1700 and 2600 I had after the update but it would not boot using any of my 5000 series. Let me know if you have any better luck. I did not try any 3000 series with the latest bios so I don't have any ideas how that one would do.


Well I'll reply if I manage to buy a ryzen 5000 at a good price. I own only a ryzen 1600 and 2600 atm.

EDIT: Added screenshot of my asrock ab350m pro4 running latest bios from Asrock b450m pro4-f (till today)


----------



## Ols-Hol (Jul 6, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Crossflashing experiments are cool and all, but there is one thing you should NOT do under any circumstances, and that's use this piece of garbage CH341A within a 10-mile radius of any 1.8V SPI flash.
> And here's a couple of reasons why:
> 1) There are many equally shitty variations of this programmer. All have 3.3V VCC_SPI, but some also have 5V logic levels. Combine that with 1.8V flash and at best you get a corrupt firmware, and at worst - you'll need a new chip
> 2) It's so cheap that it even has absolutely nothing on data lines. Not even a ghetto solution of current-limiting resistors, which is still unreliable but at least it'll keep the SPI flash alive.
> ...


Do you know if there any known-good ones that don't have the 5V logic levels issue? (It seems all do have 3.3 V output so yeah, that 1.8V adapter is needed). Or things to look out to identify the shit ones with 5V logical levels? (sorry for bothering you) Asking uh, for a friend.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 7, 2021)

TL866II Plus I mentioned earlier is my daily driver, and since an updated T56 came out it became much-much cheaper.
Bought mine for nearly $100 when it came out, now you can get one for $40 or so.

Also, as I said before, you can still do it on CH341, but you have to use this 1.8V adapter:








						1.63US $ 12% OFF|1.8v Adapter For Iphone Or Motherboard 1.8v Spi Flash Sop8 Dip8 W25 Mx25 Use On Programmers Tl866cs Tl866a Ezp2010 Ezp2013 Ch341 - Integrated Circuits - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




With that it does not matter which TTL is on a programmer, since it's all going to be converted on a transceiver IC


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2021)

@Final_Fighter im glad you are putting in the work. this is info for all boards








						ASRock X370 Taichi
					

ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...




					www.asrock.com
				












						ASRock X370 Killer SLI
					

ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD Socket AM4 A-Series APUs (Bristol Ridge) and Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 2933+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU) / 2400 (A-series APU); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1, 1 M.2 (Key E); NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI...




					www.asrock.com
				









						ASRock > A320M Pro4
					

Micro ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD Socket AM4 A-Series APUs (Bristol Ridge) and Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU) / 2400 (A-series APU); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x1; Graphics Output: HDMI, DVI-D, D-Sub; Supports Triple...




					www.asrock.com
				









						ASRock > A320M Pro4 R2.0
					

Supports AMD Socket AM4 A-Series APUs and Ryzen CPUs; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU) / 2400 (A-series APU); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, DVI-D, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), ELNA Audio Caps; 4 SATA3, 1...




					www.asrock.com
				









						ASRock > AB350M Pro4
					

Micro ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD Socket AM4 A-Series APUs (Bristol Ridge) and Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU) / 2400 (A-series APU); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, DVI-D...




					www.asrock.com
				












						ASRock B450 Steel Legend
					

Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3533+ (OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: DisplayPort, HDMI; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio Codec); 6 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2 (PCIe...




					www.asrock.com
				












						ASRock B450M Steel Legend
					

Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3533+ (OC); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: DisplayPort, HDMI; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892/897 Audio Codec); 4 SATA3, 1...




					www.asrock.com
				









						ASRock > X470 Master SLI
					

Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3466+ (OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 4 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), Nichicon Fine Gold Series...




					www.asrock.com
				




I wonder if this site may help.





						Bios Mods -The Best BIOS Update and Modification Source
					






					www.bios-mods.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> All have 3.3V VCC_SPI, but some also have 5V logic levels.


That's true.  The one he linked (the black variant) is one of them.  I advise grabbing a green board variant.

The programmer itself isn't that shitty, it has wonderful, broad chip/software support and works well. The parts that are made with it though are so-so, as you have noted.  I use mine with an adapter like you linked if the situation calls for it.

Fortunately almost no ATX Desktop boards use 1.8v chips, they are almost exclusively higher voltages so I doubt they will have an issue here.



silentbogo said:


> TL866II


Oh god, that thing?  No the chip support is abysmal.  I migrated from it for a reason.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a better product, but I need it to support a broad range of chips and half the time that one doesn't even support common mobo chips.  What would a real better example be for that scenario, money be damned? (since I use mine a lot more than I should).



silentbogo said:


> Just a couple of days ago I've got an x370 Pro4 from a friend of mine. Died after unsuccessful flash by some idiots at the service center, all thanks to "my favorite" CH341a. Trying to bring it back to life, but there's still a long way to go.


tbh, this is human idiocy more than the programmers fault.  But the CHA341a does have a way of enabling it, lack of documentation and all...


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Fortunately almost no ATX Desktop boards use 1.8v chips


Nearly everything made since 2017? About 99% of modern laptops and netbooks?
I don't think I've ever seen 25QxxBV or anything of the sort on AM4 motherboards at all, including the lowest of the low-end.


R-T-B said:


> Oh god, that thing? No the chip support is abysmal. I migrated from it for a reason.


Not sure where your bad experience came from, but there wasn't a single chip in my workshop that it cannot flash.
Heck, I even flashed obscure chinese SPI flash with no known vendor ID, and cloned a "cloned" tornado firmware for my friend's Range Rover (old parallel NAND w/ high-voltage programming mode).
It ain't even afraid of fake winbond with mismatched SPI and QSPI IDs etc. etc. etc.
Yes, having a simple interface and QoL things like autodetect is nice, but only in a perfect world. In reality it creates more problems, especially when dealing with broken stuff and questionable parts(which is my daily bread, basically).


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Nearly everything made since 2017? About 99% of modern laptops and netbooks?


I said ATX desktop boards.  And I have yet to see a post 2017 board use anything but 3.3v either, but maybe I am picking the wrong boards.



silentbogo said:


> Not sure where your bad experience came from, but there wasn't a single chip in my workshop that it cannot flash.


I've run across several.  I can list them later, but they were mostly weird macronix chips on EVGA boards IIRC.



silentbogo said:


> questionable parts


I generally work with new hardware donated to me for the purpose, so that's a different job role too.  I hear you.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> ATX desktop boards


So, my X470 Aorus ultra or X570 ASUS, along with a stack of AsRock A320/B350/X370 boards and various Gaming/Fatal1ty variations of the same Z270/Z370 design don't qualify as ATX desktop board?  


R-T-B said:


> I've run across several. I can list them later, but they were mostly weird macronix chips on EVGA boards IIRC.


Please do, cause Macronix is a big surprise for me....


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> So, my X470 Aorus ultra or X570 ASUS, along with a stack of AsRock A320/B350/X370 boards and various Gaming/Fatal1ty variations of the same Z270/Z370 design don't qualify as ATX desktop board?


No, they don't qualify as ones I've seen.  I did mostly work (generally ASRock and Gigabyte) intel boards and only just now went Ryzen.  Maybe Ryzen likes 1.8v chips?  If so, then you are completely correct it is dangerous.



silentbogo said:


> Please do, cause Macronix is a big surprise for me....


Was for me too.  But I saw it twice.  Unfortunately not sure I have those specific boards anymore and at least on one of them, I tried to replace the chip with something more common, so it would not matter.  But I'm sure I didn't just pull that name out of the ether.  I just know the Macronix incident is what pushed me to the CH341a but it was far from the first.  On those chips they all factually had "MXIC" printed on them.

I will look for the other z270 board though.  I think it's still in the server and the Macronix is actually IIRC,. in a nice little popout dip8 thingy.  Maybe we'll be lucky next maintenance window.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 10, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> No, they don't qualify as ones I've seen.


Well, there's a big difference between "ATX desktop boards" and "only the ones I've seen". 
Pretty sure even on Intel side there's mostly 1.8V flash all around. Even AsRock Z170 boards were designed with dual supply for SPI in mind (low-budget variants simply had unpopulated LDO pads and a jumper to 3VSB).
I moved onto 1.8V-capable programmer even earlier. Back in 2015-2017 I used to buy large batches of broken AsRock BayTrail/CherryTrail embedded boards, and most non-industrial models already had 1.8V NOR flash. First, I wanted to get a 1.8V adapter for my old flashcatUSB, but then scored a Pro version with some trinkets directly from developers in exchange for a little favor.  


R-T-B said:


> Was for me too. But I saw it twice. Unfortunately not sure I have those specific boards anymore and at least on one of them, I tried to replace the chip with something more common, so it would not matter.


That's where another cool Minipro feature comes in - pin detection.
99% of time SOIC won't flash or may give errors due to bad contact with a clip or socket. It was a nightmare on flashcat, but on TL866-series all you need to do is look at the pictogram after you hit "start". Same with fake/wrong ids (but you can still flash any chip w/ disabled ID check). 


R-T-B said:


> Unfortunately not sure I have those specific boards anymore and at least on one of them


Do you at least remember the board model?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 10, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Well, there's a big difference between "ATX


I am admitting my comment was flawed.



silentbogo said:


> Do you at least remember the board model?


That I do.  EVGA ftw2 z270.  Also the other one was a gigabyte ultra durable z170, unsure the exact revision or variant.

I'll probably have the chip next patch tuesday, when I plan to upgrade the server.



silentbogo said:


> Pretty sure even on Intel side there's mostly 1.8V flash all around.


You may be completely correct.  My experience is a bit dated, and the most modern board I have hardware flashed was z270... lol.


----------



## Ols-Hol (Jul 16, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That's true.  The one he linked (the black variant) is one of them.  I advise grabbing a green board variant.


Thanks for that pointer.

Damn, I tried to check the chinese junk marketplaces, and of course, all the flashers they offer have black PCB.  (There are green ones but without the cable/clamps for flashing chips that are soldered on board.) FML


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 16, 2021)

Ols-Hol said:


> Thanks for that pointer.
> 
> Damn, I tried to check the chinese junk marketplaces, and of course, all the flashers they offer have black PCB.  (There are green ones but without the cable/clamps for flashing chips that are soldered on board.) FML


Usually what I do is grab a soic 8 clamp and some wire jumpers and build my own.  There are solderless ways of doing it.


----------



## joshua_vlad (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi guys, i have and AB350m Pro4, and a CH341a+1.8v adapter+soic8 clip, i have that flasher because I bought it for my mobo when died when i was updating it and then power cut. I was reading all your experiments and i was thinking with the tools i have can i update my ab350 pro4 to get ryzen 5000 support. By the way i am kinda newbie.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 5, 2021)

joshua_vlad said:


> Hi guys, i have and AB350m Pro4, and a CH341a+1.8v adapter+soic8 clip, i have that flasher because I bought it for my mobo when died when i was updating it and then power cut. I was reading all your experiments and i was thinking with the tools i have can i update my ab350 pro4 to get ryzen 5000 support. By the way i am kinda newbie.


i did not get a notice until today about this. yes you can. just follow the steps listed. update to bios 2.40 from the b450m pro4-f. all the newer ones do not work. hopefully you figured this out already.


----------



## JimCheese (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi, I'm sorry if this has already been asked (and I don't really mean to revive a dead thread).  I have an Asrock AB350 Pro4 motherboard (the regular one, not the M) https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350 Pro4/index.asp#Overview  I was just wondering if you knew what bios I should flash to it for Zen 3 functionality.  I was thinking the B450 Pro4 bios (the 4.5 version), but I'm not sure and don't want to do something wrong.  I think that I read a reddit post saying that the AB350 Gaming K4 beta bios worked with this board as well.  I've never updated my bios before (at least I'm like 90% sure that I haven't).  Do I need to do any other updates before flashing the new bios, or can I go straight to the new one?  Is the process as simple as just opening the bios file in AFUWINGUIx64 and pressing Flash, or is there anything else I need to do?  Are there any downsides to doing this, or will everything function as normal?  I don't even have a 5600X yet, but I was thinking of getting one, and if I could stick with this motherboard that's probably the upgrade direction I'll go in.  Thank you.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 22, 2021)

JimCheese said:


> Hi, I'm sorry if this has already been asked (and I don't really mean to revive a dead thread).  I have an Asrock AB350 Pro4 motherboard (the regular one, not the M) https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350 Pro4/index.asp#Overview  I was just wondering if you knew what bios I should flash to it for Zen 3 functionality.  I was thinking the B450 Pro4 bios (the 4.5 version), but I'm not sure and don't want to do something wrong.  I think that I read a reddit post saying that the AB350 Gaming K4 beta bios worked with this board as well.  I've never updated my bios before (at least I'm like 90% sure that I haven't).  Do I need to do any other updates before flashing the new bios, or can I go straight to the new one?  Is the process as simple as just opening the bios file in AFUWINGUIx64 and pressing Flash, or is there anything else I need to do?  Are there any downsides to doing this, or will everything function as normal?  I don't even have a 5600X yet, but I was thinking of getting one, and if I could stick with this motherboard that's probably the upgrade direction I'll go in.  Thank you.


use bios version 4.50 for the asrock b450 pro4. you can directly flash to it using afuwinguix64. unzip the bios and move it to your desktop then open the bios into the program and set everything as follows:




then press flash. if the flash fails than DO NOT RESTART. grab a copy of the bios for your board that works with your current proc then flash it using the settings shown above.

good luck.


----------



## JimCheese (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi,
Afuwingui seems to just freeze after the read phase whenever I try to flash that bios (it never even starts to erase).  I was able to flash a bios that is actually for my motherboard though (so I didn't end up bricking my board).  I guess I'll have to look into it more.  I'm not sure why it's not working.  Also some ROM HOLE boxes get checked whenever I pick the B450 bios.  I'm assuming those stay on because of the Program All Blocks option.  Thank you for your help though.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Rusna (Oct 16, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> HERE is a thread i created way back on cross flashing the motherboard im using now


I gotta give you a big hand with your experiments! Hat off! 

In your original post you said that with B450M Pro4 BIOS the CPU fan control did not work properly on AB350M Pro4. Does fan control work with B450M Pro4*-F* BIOS?
Is there a reason why I should buy the separate BIOS USB flasher thingy, or can I just do the update with AFUWINGUI as you did in original post? I do have "old enough" BIOS in that board (less than 5.50).
Thanks!


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 16, 2021)

You have to use the the -F bios. The fan setup from the non f will just run at 100%. Also, don't update past 2.40. if you do it's likely your board will not boot and you'll need to get the flasher to make a recovery. One last thing, the board can take a minute to boot after a bios update so give it some time after flashing.


----------



## yumeyao (Oct 26, 2021)

I cross-flashed B450M pro4-f 2.40 BIOS onto AB350M pro4, as a result, a ryzen 1700 works completely fine, but when it comes to 3700x, it only boots with DDR4_A1 or DDR4_A2 slots, if B1 or B2 is occupied, it won't boot.

haven't tried other CPUs/APUs yet...


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 26, 2021)

I have a B350 Board from Asus it can use APU from the A10 9700 to 5600G, nah just a online friend made a bios mod for them.

There isnt any reason to limitate B450, B550 down to Bristol Ridge or B350 up to cezanne,
many fanboys say its because the 16MB Bios chip, no it isnt its cause amd would sell new products,  not sitting back on old chipset and support them.



Amd told on Am4 release all would be supportet on AM4 and now the same shit like intel with 1151 v2, *same socket only no Chipset support*


----------



## yumeyao (Nov 2, 2021)

yumeyao said:


> I cross-flashed B450M pro4-f 2.40 BIOS onto AB350M pro4, as a result, a ryzen 1700 works completely fine, but when it comes to 3700x, it only boots with DDR4_A1 or DDR4_A2 slots, if B1 or B2 is occupied, it won't boot.
> 
> haven't tried other CPUs/APUs yet...


I can confirm that a Ryzen 3600 also has the same symptom as 3700x:

Also, it doesn't boot only if a JEDEC(non-XMP profile) DDR4-2400 RAM is present:

CPUA1B1Boot3xxx2133-Yes2400-Yes-2133Yes-2400No21332133Yes21332400No24002133No24002400No1xxxanyanyYes

Looks like there is some DIMM compatibility difference between these 2 motherboards (AB350M pro4 / B450M pro4-F).


----------



## yumeyao (Nov 3, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> I have a B350 Board from Asus it can use APU from the A10 9700 to 5600G, nah just a online friend made a bios mod for them.
> 
> There isnt any reason to limitate B450, B550 down to Bristol Ridge or B350 up to cezanne,
> many fanboys say its because the 16MB Bios chip, no it isnt its cause amd would sell new products,  not sitting back on old chipset and support them.
> ...


Hi, can your friend help mod bios for other boards, specifically, I'd like someone who can make a bios for gigabyte AB350M-HD3, it's the only board with *slim* M-ATX factor (24.4 * <22.0) and 6 sata ports. It would be a very nice option for a NAS, when used with an APU like 4350G. Yes I know 3400G works natively but just want something better.


----------



## yumeyao (Nov 15, 2021)

following report: 5600G(retail version, not the early OEM version) doesn't work on cross-flashed AB350M PRO4, despite that B450M Pro4-F 2.40 BIOS claims 5000G is supported.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 15, 2021)

yumeyao said:


> Hi, can your friend help mod bios for other boards, specifically, I'd like someone who can make a bios for gigabyte AB350M-HD3, it's the only board with *slim* M-ATX factor (24.4 * <22.0) and 6 sata ports. It would be a very nice option for a NAS, when used with an APU like 4350G. Yes I know 3400G works natively but just want something better.


Hy i will ask em in about 2 weeks


----------



## joseLopez (Dec 1, 2021)

I have the ab350m pro4 with bios 3.30. So, I can directly upgrade to bios 2.40 from the other b450m pro4-f board, right?


----------



## jedi23 (Jan 9, 2022)

joseLopez said:


> I have the ab350m pro4 with bios 3.30. So, I can directly upgrade to bios 2.40 from the other b450m pro4-f board, right?


Correct!

In my case however, I updated my BIOS past 5.50, so I have to use the ch341a programmer which I purchased.
Unfortunately, I was not succesful upgrading my BIOS with the update tool. Either my programmer is broken, or the tool didn't work: although the tool was pretending to do something, the BIOS version didn't change at all!
Had anyone success and can give some advice or assistance?


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 9, 2022)

you may hold on it as AMD (see the latest news) is considering doing it


----------



## joshua_vlad (Jan 9, 2022)

jedi23 said:


> Correct!
> 
> In my case however, I updated my BIOS past 5.50, so I have to use the ch341a programmer which I purchased.
> Unfortunately, I was not succesful upgrading my BIOS with the update tool. Either my programmer is broken, or the tool didn't work: although the tool was pretending to do something, the BIOS version didn't change at all!
> Had anyone success and can give some advice or assistance?


there are several app for the programmer, i remember using it for recovering a dead mobo, and the app recommended for the programmer was giving me errors, so i tried several app, the one that i used was neoprogammer, try several apps and if you still having issues then the problem is the programmer


----------



## jedi23 (Jan 11, 2022)

I will give neoprogrammer a try next time...

But hopefully it won't be necessary if this is really happening:








						AMD Explores Adding Ryzen 5000-series Support to 300-series Chipsets
					

One of the most debated questions surrounding AMD's AM4 platform has been the lack of support for AMD's Ryzen 5000-series CPUs on the company's 300-series chipsets. Now, in an interview with Tom's Hardware, AMD's Corporate VP and GM of the Client Channel business, David McAfee, has thrown some...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## jedi23 (Jan 13, 2022)

It is really happening:
Official Zen 3 supporting BIOS updates now available for X370 Pro4, A320M-ITX and A320M-DVS R4.0!

Let's hope the B350 boards will follow soon!


----------



## joshua_vlad (Feb 3, 2022)

guys, i recovered a dead b450m pro4 mobo that died being updated and power cut happened, i recovered the mobo using CH341a+1.8v adapter+soic8 clip, backed up the corrupted  bios and erased the bios and then flashed the latest update from asrock site to my mobo, everything is ok apparently, but i lost ethernet port usage, i connect a cable, and doesnt detect it, even the orange/green led light isnt turning on, maybe something is corrupted with the ethernet port on bios chip i dont know, i am just guessing, do you think i am able to get back the ethernet port?


----------



## jedi23 (Feb 3, 2022)

No I don't think so. Use a USB to Ethernet adapter instead.


----------



## jedi23 (Feb 11, 2022)

Asrock has new beta Bioses for X370 Fatal1ty and Killer boards with Zen 3 support released.
No B350 yet, but let's hope they're on it!


----------



## Rusna (Feb 14, 2022)

jedi23 said:


> Asrock has new beta Bioses for X370 Fatal1ty and Killer boards with Zen 3 support released.
> No B350 yet, but let's hope they're on it!


Yep, it would of course be nice to have official support.


----------



## joseLopez (Feb 26, 2022)

At the moment it seems that they are reluctant to release a new bios for the ab350m pro4.


----------



## jedi23 (Feb 28, 2022)

They even released new Bioses for some A320 boards, why ditch the AB350 series?

At least they're still releasing new beta Bioses for the 300 series from time to time, so there's still hope left. The last one is 7.06 for the X370 Professional Gaming.


----------



## jedi23 (May 17, 2022)

Finally, Bios 7.20 for AB350M Pro4 is available!
The distribution of AGESA 1.2.0.7 bioses is quite good, even Asus is providing them for their older boards


----------



## joshua_vlad (May 17, 2022)

fuck yeah!!!! xD


----------



## joseLopez (May 17, 2022)

Great news!! Thanks


----------



## AugeK (May 25, 2022)

Check out Asrock X370 as some are updated too


----------



## joseLopez (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi all.
I have a question.
I have installed the ryzen 5 1600 with bios 3.30. I am going to change it for a ryzen 5 5600. Do I have to update to bios 7.00, turn off the pc, change the cpu and update to 7.20?, or do I have to update 7.20 first and then change the cpu?
Greetings.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2022)

joseLopez said:


> Hi all.
> I have a question.
> I have installed the ryzen 5 1600 with bios 3.30. I am going to change it for a ryzen 5 5600. Do I have to update to bios 7.00, turn off the pc, change the cpu and update to 7.20?, or do I have to update 7.20 first and then change the cpu?
> Greetings.


You need to update before installing the new CPU, with the old one still installed.


This isn't neccesary on boards with BIOS flashback, but very few boards had that prior to x570/b550


----------



## joseLopez (Jul 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You need to update before installing the new CPU, with the old one still installed.
> 
> 
> This isn't neccesary on boards with BIOS flashback, but very few boards had that prior to x570/b550


Thanks a lot


----------

